# What do wives wear to bed?



## Harford (Aug 10, 2011)

Just curious here. I think that sleeping next to my wife's naked body, or barely clothed body is very intimate. I doesn't necessarily have to lead to sex, in fact sometimes it's better if it doesn't. Lately it's a major deal for her to wear something to bed other than whatever she was wearing when it is time to go to sleep. And if I do actually get her to sleep nude, it's done with a "all right already! Here I'm naked now. Ya happy?" attitude. 

So what do the ladies out there wear to bed? Am I being unreasonable?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

When my H was here I would wear some nice panties and a pretty vest. He always kept me nice and warm.
Now he's not here I wear pyjamas!!
Im not a fan of sleeping naked to be honest. Don't mind going to bed in just some panties but not completely starkers.
I think you are being a bit unreasonable if your wife isn't happy with sleeping naked. There's room for compromise though surely. Take her shopping and get her something you both like 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

My spouse just wears panties and I agree with what you said
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

My wife won't sleep naked because she fears something's gonna crawl up there 
She has done it to appease me a few times, but sex is so routine now...orgasm, get up, clean up, get dressed, go to sleep. And on nights without sex, forget it. the most she might do is topless. She uses our daughter as an excuse for it too, but she doesn't want to close our door, nor does she think "hey, we have a comforter to lie under." Sorry to hijack, this struck a cord.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

With 3 children in the house I sleep fully clothed. I have pajama bottoms and a T-shirt. Nothing sexy.

If hubby comes home from work for a "lunch break", then I pull out the lingerie.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Iminlovewithmyhubby - just had visions of you sleeping in your jeans and trainers!! Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Harford (Aug 10, 2011)

I just like the idea of some intimate contact. We spend all day doing our routine with work and kids etc, it would just be nice to mix in a little intimacy at the end of the day. Helps remind you of the passion that brought us together. Totally nude is nice, but by no means a necessity. There's a drawer full of tasteful lingerie that could be used. A long sleeved t shirt that has been worn all day just isn't sexy. 
To me it seems like very little effort that goes a long way with this DH. In fact it could be no effort because it wouldn't require putting anything on : )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

We generally both sleep nude.

When it's cold she'll wear her pj's.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Didn't see the bit about her wearing her sloppy tshirt to bed. I don't think that's exceptable but maybe she is trying to tell you something! Is your sex drive a lot higher than yours? May e she thinks if she comes to bed every night looking sexy that you'll want sex every night? Just a thought!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Sweat pants, heavy socks, underwear, thermal shirt, hoodie. Two quilts and pity the fool who suggests turning off the heat when it's under 75 degrees F outside.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

We are empty nesters and we both sleep nude. I love snuggling up to her and having our naked bodies touch. It does not always lead to sex...except for this morning.:smthumbup: When it is cold I keep her warm.

The only time she wears panties is when "Aunt Flo" is visiting.


----------



## Harford (Aug 10, 2011)

daisygirl 41 said:


> Didn't see the bit about her wearing her sloppy tshirt to bed. I don't think that's exceptable but maybe she is trying to tell you something! Is your sex drive a lot higher than yours? May e she thinks if she comes to bed every night looking sexy that you'll want sex every night? Just a thought!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh yes my sex drive is higher, but she's a willing participant. I just need more intimacy. It's one thing to have sex and go through the motions, but it's another with intimacy and passion. 

I just don't think it occurs to her that I might like that. She sees the whole sex thing only from her perspective. I know that women aren't as visually motivated as men, but I do think that most women know what they. An do to make us men happy. 

I think that the female body is so beautiful. Why not celebrate that. Nice lingerie in bed is a perfect way to accentuate the body and add intimacy to a relationship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Hi Harford ~

I guess I think what a person wears to bed to *sleep* in is a matter of personal preference. Some people are comfortable sleeping in nothing and some people aren't (and as a matter of note - I've found that a lot of lingerie to titillate with isn't necessarily that comfortable for sleeping.) 

You mentioned that "lately" your wife has been a bit more belligerent about this. Why do you think that is? From the response you typed about her "all right - ya happy now" attitude and her new penchant for sleeping in the day's dirty attire, it would seem that she may have a bit of resentment going on. Have you explored about what and why?

Best wishes.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Harford said:


> Just curious here. I think that sleeping next to my wife's naked body, or barely clothed body is very intimate. I doesn't necessarily have to lead to sex, in fact sometimes it's better if it doesn't. Lately it's a major deal for her to wear something to bed other than whatever she was wearing when it is time to go to sleep. And if I do actually get her to sleep nude, it's done with a "all right already! Here I'm naked now. Ya happy?" attitude.
> 
> So what do the ladies out there wear to bed? Am I being unreasonable?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I preferred the comfort and closeness of sleeping naked too.
However, in my marriage I was disappointed that when I came to bed naked my husband liked to practice surprise titty twisters that were painful and also stress-inducing. He would also leave the door open, insisting on account of the cat, but my teenage son's bedroom was right across the hall from us. It wasn't line of sight, but still, I would want to wear a tee-shirt or night wear to bed for reading, and then take those off when snoozing or whatever...and door closed for whatever.

I'm looking forward to my next relationship when being exposed won't mean being exposed to unwanted sexual attacks on my genitalia/sexual organs. Sometimes now even though I'm on my own I sleep naked and love that I don't have to flinch, because of what he did, whenever I was naked around my H, I would always be on the alert and if he tried to touch me, I would have to suppress a flinch, always giving him the benefit of the doubt that it would be a sincere, pleasurable touch, and sometimes being sorrily disappointed in that, since I asked him several times not to do that...and then he said, oh, I was yelling at him (even though I was, after the third request, not yelling, but definitely irritated). 

My advice for guys who like to see and feel their women in the nude. Be honest and trustworthy in the respect you give. If you do anything out of the ordinary or that could be harmful or painful, ask permission first. A request ONE TIME to not do something applies TO THE FUTURE as well as to a specific point in time. My H didn't get this, he was always CHANGING MY MIND WITHOUT CONSULTING ME FIRST.  Based on how he felt and what he wanted to do, then he decided that's how I must feel, too. Interesting. I hope his next gf isn't as nice as I was, and just flat out decks him and rotates his nuts in return. I was polite and filed for divorce, so he doesn't have to worry what will happen while he's sleeping...what's worse than a tornado, indeed? (his answer, a titty twister, I have a different answer)...

But yes, I like sleeping in the nude and the comfort that comes from that when you can trust someone to be respectful, and I'm looking forward to doing that again soon.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I much prefer to sleep nekkid. Even when the kids were at home. If I am on my period I have to wear undies, and once in a while I fall asleep with a t shirt and/or pj pants on, but I almost always am bare in bed.

He always sleeps with his underwear on - tighty whities no less. I tried to get him to switch to boxers but he says he can't stand the feeling of his junk being 'free'.

When we weren't getting along I almost always slept with a t shirt and pj pants on. And with my back to him.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Harford said:


> I think that the female body is so beautiful. Why not celebrate that. Nice lingerie in bed is a perfect way to accentuate the body and add intimacy to a relationship.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have never found any lingerie that is comfortable to sleep in. But if you wanted to get your foot in the door, you could always go buy yourself a nice teddy and some stalkings and sleep in it to test drive LOL. 

asking her to occasionally sleep nude is one thing, asking her to go to bed in lingerie is another. Straps dig in, buckles hurt, anytime you try to turn or roll over it gets all jumbled. Not my idea of a good sleep.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Since I just posted this in another thread, if you will allow me to do so, I would like to just link to the thread where I told what my wife wears to bed, and why:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/40673-lingerie-question.html


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Just my panties and a tank top


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Sleeping naked is good for intimacy, and it's good for one's health too. 

We don't have children, so we not only sleep together naked, we also run around in the apartment naked when the weather is warm. 

Because I am naked in front of my husband most of the time, it forces me to keep my body in shape. 

Sometimes I wonder why girls don't want to be naked in front of their husbands. Shy or because she is concerned about her body? When I get a little bit out of shape, I tend to cover my body.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't sleep naked often. With a 3 year old, we have to be ready to pop up in the night. Hubs sleeps mostly in boxers. He says he doesn't want to get caught in the nude in case there's an emergency LOL. But he has such a sexy body. rawr.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Sometimes she wears this..










It`s got a dropseat in the back..

:smthumbup:


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I don't sleep naked often. With a 3 year old, we have to be ready to pop up in the night. Hubs sleeps mostly in boxers. He says he doesn't want to get caught in the nude in case there's an emergency LOL. But he has such a sexy body. rawr.


Don`t laugh, I beat the crap out of an intruder in our house at 4 in the morning buck naked.

Fighting nude is not something I EVER want to do again.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

When me and the H were dating and had no kids it was naked all the time, and I loved sleeping next to him like that After kids I just can't do it. We have a 4 year old and an 8 year old and there was 1 time when my daughter was 3 that I was wearing a tank top to bed, she didn't see the straps, and she went to church that morning and said she saw mommy in bed with no shirt on lol it was just embarrassing, for once I was completely speechless.

I usually go to bed in pj pants and shirt in the winter and shorts/underwear and a tank top in the summer. But my H knows those things will come off ASAP if he wants some lol


----------



## maggot brain (Nov 28, 2010)

I'd love for her to come to bed nekked every night but she only usually does that to signal that it is open season for sex. Most of the time it is panties and a bra. When she's pissed its sweatpants and tshirt. I am always nekked.


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

This has got to be a cultural thing....

We both NEVER sleep in nude unless we had sex and are just way too tired. But that hardly happens. Both of us would put our UNSEXY PJ back on lest we _CATCH COLDS._ We were both raised to believe if it's cold you will catch a cold, and guess what...we really do that. It's pretty absurd. BTW, lingerie is not for SLEEPING. No comfort.

Having said that, I am attacking my husband more viciously now so he can take off that stupid POLO WITH BUTTONS (his version of PJ) during sex. It feels ridiculous. I insist on being completely naked DURING and what he does AFTER does not bother me. 

Also, IMHO,it's more fun to peel someone off if you have something on to begin with. :rofl:


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

jennifer1986 said:


> This has got to be a cultural thing....
> 
> We both NEVER sleep in nude unless we had sex and are just way too tired. But that hardly happens. Both of us would put our UNSEXY PJ back on lest we _CATCH COLDS._ We were both raised to believe if it's cold you will catch a cold, and guess what...we really do that. It's pretty absurd. BTW, lingerie is not for SLEEPING. No comfort.
> 
> ...


wife sleeps inn bra. underwear.sweats.and a flannel shirt...yea real sexy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

jennifer1986 said:


> This has got to be a cultural thing....
> 
> We both NEVER sleep in nude unless we had sex and are just way too tired. But that hardly happens. Both of us would put our UNSEXY PJ back on lest we _CATCH COLDS._ We were both raised to believe if it's cold you will catch a cold, and guess what...we really do that. It's pretty absurd. BTW, lingerie is not for SLEEPING. No comfort.
> 
> ...


Just so you know you don't catch a cold from being cold. All colds are caused by a virus.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

romantic_guy said:


> Just so you know you don't catch a cold from being cold. All colds are caused by a virus.


I think she knows. That's why she said it was absurd but everyone's mother always told them that and ingrained habits are hard to break even when you know they're silly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

We have half a dozen kids, sometimes a slew on the weekends running around our house, but we have a locked door, don't understand the responses about kids at all ...(if you have a lock & your windows are closed)...

..... After we take a bath together , I generally put on some lingerie....but when I approach the bed...It all falls to the floor....he is completely in the buff too, wouldn't have it any other way, if /when he comes to bed with some underwear , I take them off! 

In the past though, I would wear these boring "little house on the Praire" night gowns, but I never wore underwear to bed... my Grandmother told me when I was a teen, this is healthy for females-to have a little air time down there- after wearing clothes all day. She never did tell me to have sex every night though- I think My Grandma left some things out.


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

Like other in here, we're empty nesters as well. Clothig is not really an issue. Weather dictates what we wear.

Usually at night, I wear nothing when warm, tee shirt when cold. Mrs usually wears undies when warm and the old catholic contraceptive when cold or if I'm in the dog house.

Day time, usually spend the day naked when warm or a gown, track suit when cold. Once again, depends on how cold. Mrs is usually topless with just a pair of undies or shirt or gown depending on how cold.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


>


Furies!!!!
That's just CREEPY!!!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> We have half a dozen kids, sometimes a slew on the weekends running around our house, but we have a locked door, don't understand the responses about kids at all ...(if you have a lock & your windows are closed)...
> 
> ..... After we take a bath together , I generally put on some lingerie....but when I approach the bed...It all falls to the floor....he is completely in the buff too, wouldn't have it any other way, if /when he comes to bed with some underwear , I take them off!
> 
> In the past though, I would wear these boring "little house on the Praire" night gowns, but I never wore underwear to bed... my Grandmother told me when I was a teen, this is healthy for females-to have a little air time down there- after wearing clothes all day. She never did tell me to have sex every night though- I think My Grandma left some things out.


Yea, we have 2 kids and a door lock. it's awesome for Sunday morning romps 

And my gramma told me the SAME THING :rofl:

She wouldn't wear undies in the summer either. dear god.


----------



## Ambit_Energy (Feb 26, 2012)

There's always a sexy way but not having them on panties or naked. Try to be artistic in a way in bed or sex.


----------



## frankd (Feb 22, 2012)

My wife, thank goodness, wears only panties. Makes it hard for me to sleep, but I fall asleep fantasizing about her while actually being so close to her.
Having said that, once in a while she'll wear flannel PJ's, but it doesn't matter a bit. Think about it: there's so much to explore and all the mysterious places to visit in those PJ's. 
Don't be so hard on her, she just may be cold. Warm up your hands and go exploring.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

A tank top (especially tight white ones). And never ever sleep with a bra! LOL My husband thinks that's sexier than lingerie. My bottoms vary. Sometimes I wear sweatpants or flannel pj bottoms or just my panties. He likes the panties best so I've been wearing them mostly and keeping the sweats or pjs on the floor next to my bed to put on when I have to get up.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Sometimes I just wear my self confidence and my famous smile.


----------



## HaHa (Oct 1, 2010)

I always sleep naked unless its that time of the month. Then its usually just in panties. I keep a T-shirt at the bottom of the bed in case I need to get up to see to the kiddo or she comes in, but that’s it. My husband keeps a pair of boxers there for the same reason. We don’t make a big deal of it if she does come in, but just grab them and slip them on if she needs something. I like the close feeling of sleeping nude together.

When I got married, one of the rules that my grandmother told me was to wear to bed “what the Lord had given you”…lol..she is still married so I have to figure she knows what she is talking about!


----------



## Randy52 (Oct 15, 2011)

We, too, are empty nesters. I always sleep nude and wife does so about 90% of the time. The other times, she wears only a gown or a long t-shirt with no panties underneath.


----------



## Harford (Aug 10, 2011)

Well since my original post Ive had great results. She's sporting only a silk lingerie type thing that falls just below the areas of interest. Nothing else. I like the feel of silk and smooth skin. It's intimate with out being sex. Love it. Interesting to see what everyone else is doing...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

My wife wears a ribbed tanktop (no bra) and panties to bed. Sometimes in the morning when she wakes up and starts to walk around w/o a robe on I start to stare and I ask to please put some more clothes on, I don't want to be on DefCon 4 all day :rofl:.
She would never sleep naked though. It would be hot, but in the grand scheme, its not that big a deal. 
At least your wife actually humors you and strips down. Appreciate that.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

we sleep naked most of the time. Even if we go to bed in 'clothes' for me that means a tshirt, his or mine and socks. Wearing underwear to bed is so uncomfortable to me. Besides there is nothing like wiggling a cold bottom into the hollow made by a mans hips and the tops of this thighs. naked spooning is the most delicious thing on earth. sigh


----------



## crossbar (Aug 25, 2011)

My wife has a close, personal and intimate relationship with anything flannel..SEXY HUH!!!!!


----------



## maggot brain (Nov 28, 2010)

that_girl said:


> Yea, we have 2 kids and a door lock.


Yep. We have a brood as well, and when my wife slides the lock we had put on the bedroom door...its on baby!


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

I think 'comfortable' is sexy. That means whatever she wants.

Since we have kids, it's not as often nude, but that's ok. Tell you the truth, she thinks I'm her personal body warmer, so when she is nude, she is draped all over me. She may have on a tank and thong which means I can put an arm around her and get some skin. She may go so far as wearing her 'hoodie-footies' ( got her a couple from pajama gram) and she really likes them. When she gets warm and cozy and sleeps well... Everything else in bed seems to fall into place. Skin on skin is of course wonderful, but simply being close in bed is good to make us happy. We sleep like spoons alot, so if we are naked... Well... Seems like we don't get enough sleep. It can be very exhausting. 

I'd say let her wear what she likes and if you both can sleep huddled together, it's just as nice. Took me 15 years before I really got used to actually sleeping that way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Last night I was FREEZING so I wore my dad's old flannel robe (which is 3 sizes too big), my fleece polka dot jammie bottoms, a tank top and socks.

I woke up in just my tank top. LOL guess it got hot last night.


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

oh my, I would have woken up with all of those things wrapped around my head That Girl o.o

I sleep naked, except for "girl time." I have two perma heaters that both weigh 15lbs and are furry that sleep on top of my blankets, a space heater, and if it's really cold and I am freezing, I will put on socks and use a fleece blanket under my comforter. I cannot sleep in pajamas, it doesn't matter what they are, I end up with them wrapped around my head or twisted.

I just can't sleep with clothes on, it does not work well for me at all.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I feel bad for prudes. They are missing out on so much intimacy and closeness. What is so wrong with sleeping naked next to your husband?

We sleep nude and wrap our arms around each other. Sometimes I wear lingerie, but that always ends up on the floor.:rofl:


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> I feel bad for prudes. They are missing out on so much intimacy and closeness. What is so wrong with sleeping naked next to your husband?
> 
> We sleep nude and wrap our arms around each other. Sometimes I wear lingerie, but that always ends up on the floor.:rofl:


I agree, I will again when the kids are older and I feel ok with shutting and locking our door.....Right now my son is just too little for me to be comfortable with it, so it's underwear and a t-shirt sometimes and sometimes it's just pj pants and a tshirt


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

> we sleep naked most of the time. Even if we go to bed in 'clothes' for me that means a tshirt, his or mine and socks. Wearing underwear to bed is so uncomfortable to me. Besides there is nothing like wiggling a cold bottom into the hollow made by a mans hips and the tops of this thighs. naked spooning is the most delicious thing on earth. sigh



Hell yeah!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

GreenEyes said:


> I agree, I will again when the kids are older and I feel ok with shutting and locking our door.....Right now my son is just too little for me to be comfortable with it, so it's underwear and a t-shirt sometimes and sometimes it's just pj pants and a tshirt


Your reservations make sense.

My comments were aimed at women who can shut/lock their doors or do not have children.


----------



## Broncos Fan (Mar 1, 2012)

Harford said:


> Just curious here. I think that sleeping next to my wife's naked body, or barely clothed body is very intimate. I doesn't necessarily have to lead to sex, in fact sometimes it's better if it doesn't. Lately it's a major deal for her to wear something to bed other than whatever she was wearing when it is time to go to sleep. And if I do actually get her to sleep nude, it's done with a "all right already! Here I'm naked now. Ya happy?" attitude.
> 
> So what do the ladies out there wear to bed? Am I being unreasonable?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In a similar way to what someone else mentioned, my wife has an unholy terror of bugs and things crawling up inside her as soon as she gets in bed. Her theory is that bugs wait nearby and when she falls asleep, they move quickly to enter her (for some reason known only to her and them). The only thing stopping this terrifying process is whatever ratty pair of pajamas or shorts/tank top she wears to bed that night. She admits it's irrational but she firmly believes it to be true. She's quite sexual and I can't complain overall, but she'd never sleep nude in a million years, even when I do it now and then.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Harford said:


> Just curious here. I think that sleeping next to my wife's naked body, or barely clothed body is very intimate. I doesn't necessarily have to lead to sex, in fact sometimes it's better if it doesn't. Lately it's a major deal for her to wear something to bed other than whatever she was wearing when it is time to go to sleep. And if I do actually get her to sleep nude, it's done with a "all right already! Here I'm naked now. Ya happy?" attitude.
> 
> So what do the ladies out there wear to bed? Am I being unreasonable?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I mostly sleep nude but occasionally I'll wear a tank top and fuzzy socks.

I don't think someone should be given a hard time about what they feel most comfortable in while sleeping.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

You got period envy Abhutic :scratchhead:

Naked over here but sometimes I wrap it up in lingerie cos it's fun to take it off for him or have sex while still wearing it. We have sex pretty much every night so end up naked anyway.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

I sleep nude always..."girl time" is a thing of the past thankfully! My heater is always snuggled up next to me with an arm slung over me and feet wrapped around mine. No need fo blakets even in the middle of winter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

I would sleep naked, I like the idea of it, but I CAN'T. I just can't sleep without pj's on. I feel too cold and exposed. I will fall asleep but wake up frequently and just don't sleep well. I HAVE to have my shoulders covered. Even when I'm in the tropics and it's simmering hot and humid, I have to be covered to sleep. I'd rather not, but it's just the way I am. I've tried so many times to sleep nude, and always get up and put something on, and THEN fall into a good sleep. The ONLY way I can see it working is if hubs and I were both nude and spooning and he kept me very warm and snug. But we can't sleep that way, we are too different in how we sleep. We don't even share blankets. I have to have several blankets on me, I need to feel the weight of them, and he sleeps rolled up in one. We've always been like that. Plus, he's a furnace and just throws TOO much heat. I'll snuggle up to him if I'm cold(this is Canada, I'm always cold, lol) but before long I'm sweltering and have to move away. 

So I sleep in a T shirt and pj pant in winter and tshirt or tank top and shorts in summer. Occasionally just a long tshirt. Don't wear undies to bed, except for on my period.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

Abhutic said:


> :I love for on your period. It's lovely to want to be at the verge to cry wearing undies to bed for you're on your period. Which I love when for on you're period, is that I love that your next to me in your undies and I am next to you in my boxer briefs.


Trust me dude, you are one strange puppy and you don't want to be anywhere near ME, or you'll be the one "one the verge to cry"


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Normally - nothing.

When it's chilly or I'm up a lot with the baby, I might wear shorts/tshirt.


----------



## NatureDave (Feb 19, 2013)

My wife has some trouble with body temperature issues, so she will often wear just a tank top or nightie on top, nothing on the bottom. 

Other nights its completely bare (I enjoy those the most).

I'm always in my birthday suit.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Harford said:


> Just curious here. I think that sleeping next to my wife's naked body, or barely clothed body is very intimate. I doesn't necessarily have to lead to sex, in fact sometimes it's better if it doesn't. Lately it's a major deal for her to wear something to bed other than whatever she was wearing when it is time to go to sleep. And if I do actually get her to sleep nude, it's done with a "all right already! Here I'm naked now. Ya happy?" attitude.
> 
> So what do the ladies out there wear to bed? Am I being unreasonable?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My wife is the same way.

I like it when she's naked or panties. Her softness and scent make me cuddle right up against her, holding her tight.

But when she usually wear socks, sweat pants, thick shirt and sweater to bed, not sexy or hot to me an she gets no cuddling. 

Cuddling isn't always sex to me either.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

The folks that answered that they don't sleep nude due to kids - why is it bad for your young child to see you nude? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

With 2 little boys under the age of 5 years old ..... the evenings of the Mrs sleeping in just her undies if not naked is looong gone !!! It's usually VS pj's at least but how I miss the feeling of her skin against mine UGH !


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm just confused about why parents worry about their child seeing them nude? I'm not saying to walk around the house all day nude but why is it an issue if they come in and happen to see you?


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Me!


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

TCSRedhead said:


> I'm just confused about why parents worry about their child seeing them nude? I'm not saying to walk around the house all day nude but why is it an issue if they come in and happen to see you?


Not really an issue but the 5 year old does often ask why mommy or daddy would be butt naked in bed and it gets ummm a bit awkward trying to explain it to him


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

suit of armor


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Omgitsjoe said:


> Not really an issue but the 5 year old does often ask why mommy or daddy would be butt naked in bed and it gets ummm a bit awkward trying to explain it to him


I hope I wasn't offensive. We've just never hid nudity so the idea just sometimes confuses me. 

My daughters always had an open door to the bedroom/bathroom when they were little (and I was single). I slept in the nude most nights and it wasn't anything they'd never seen. They asked a few times why I didn't wear jammies and I just told them I was more comfortable this way.

I married my husband when they were 8 & 10 and had already been in the habit of sleeping naked (as was he) so we continued. They saw him a few times - it was only a novelty for a short time and then it wasn't. 

I do chuckle a bit that in turn, they're very relaxed about their bodies for the most part. While they're not the 'girls gone wild' type, they don't get all freaky about the fact someone might have seen them either. 

I'm still new being a mom to my little boy (10 months old) so I'm not sure if it would be any different for him so it's curious to hear how others have handled this.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

We all sleep naked too... I find it more comfy, it means less washing and more sex.

3 good reasons!


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

My wife sleeps in full panties, PJ Pants, bra and long sleeve shirt. Even in the summer and we are in the desert. She just can't stand to have her body exposed. Also, she can then use the excuse that she is already all in her PJ's so that we can't have sex.

It is just the world I am condemned to.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

I either sleep naked or wear a sexy nightgown with no panties or bra for easy access! I'm always ready for a throw down!


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

I like sleeping in just a tank top, or my mans led zeppelin tshirt because he loves that. Nothing else. 

Or nothing at all. Or whatever he requests. 

In the winter if I'm cold I'll wear sweats but that's rare. Usually I snuggle close and he keeps me warm. 

Great thread!


----------



## jd08 (Nov 20, 2012)

My wife wears full pajamas, pants and a t shirt. The blandness mirrors the rest of her approach to intimacy. AKA there is none. When I ask her to sleep in less she brushes me off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dave_nz (Apr 22, 2013)

my ww and I always slept naked together, unless it was not the right place. Loved the feeling of skin on skin. Not that it helped in the end.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Can't bear wearing anything in bed
How can people wear a full set of clothes to bed? Is it not too hot?


----------



## dream_weaver (Jun 5, 2012)

My partner works away so when he's not home it's boy leg pants and cami but naked when he's home as that's what he likes. I was never a naked sleeper with XH.


----------



## Stuckinrut (Feb 24, 2013)

I have begged and begged but gave up on nude now I am just happy if she wears pjs and not a baggy ugly shirt.


----------



## OrangeCrush (Sep 12, 2012)

i'm like LadyoftheLake; i cannot sleep if i don't have clothes on! i'm freezing cold without at least a tank top and some sort of bottoms/pants, usually yoga pants.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Re: What do wives wear to bed?*



TCSRedhead said:


> I hope I wasn't offensive. We've just never hid nudity so the idea just sometimes confuses me.


Silly goose ..... no offense taken !! Our 5 year old is just getting to that age where he would notice his mother butt nakid


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

I just realized I am in the "Sex in Marriage" topic section. Could someone redirect me to the "No Sex in Marriage" section? 

I have bought her many nice and comfortable night gowns and pjs over the years, as well as tasteful/classy lingerie. 

Never seen her wear the lingerie to sleep in. She seems to have gotten a lot of use out of the others.

Before kids, it was always me naked; and, her, always silly t-shirts and no panties, and somehow giving me invitation to spoon. Treasure what you have.


----------



## kcait (Jan 31, 2013)

Panties. Always just panties. They could be granny panties....but just panties none-the-less. Nothing more.


----------



## SouthernMiss (Apr 25, 2013)

I've slept naked since 12. I had C cup breasts by then, and I found pajamas got tangled up in my new curves. I've just gone with that ever since. It's just comfortable. My husband likes the easy access lol


----------



## SouthernMiss (Apr 25, 2013)

My kids know I sleep naked. So what? Naked isn't a big deal. It's not like I walk around the house like that lol One of my daughters has decided she's more comfortable that way too. No biggie.


----------



## wifeandmummy (Aug 20, 2012)

We always used to sleep naked but now we have the kids we both wear pj's...its not that we hide nudity from the kids at all but it can get chilly when your up and down to them all night!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

Up until recently I have slept most of our marriage naked, I was always hoping to get lucky. We aren't in a great place at the moment so I'm back to wearing PJ's or nighties

I have two children boy 10 and a girl 8, they see my husband and I naked everyday. I don't think there is anything wrong with that. I don't want them to grow up with hang ups about their body. They are a bit past hoping in our bed but if they were to I would just put clothes on.

My daughter has asked me why I sleep naked, I told her thats what married people do. 

My hubby is always in PJ's :scratchhead:

I suppose soon we will have to tone it down.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

1971 said:


> Up until recently I have slept most of our marriage naked, I was always hoping to get lucky. We aren't in a great place at the moment so I'm back to wearing PJ's or nighties
> 
> I have two children boy 10 and a girl 8, they see my husband and I naked everyday. I don't think there is anything wrong with that. I don't want them to grow up with hang ups about their body. They are a bit past hoping in our bed but if they were to I would just put clothes on.
> 
> ...


I have no intention of toning it down! We're riding this hard until the end game - LOL!

What I wish for is to be like my grandparents. If their door was locked, it was 'private' time. I found their door locked at least once a week in to their 70's. At the time, I thought 'Ewww!' but now I'm thinking 'Go Gramma!!!'


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

I am always naked (unless it's very cold outside as we like to sleep with a window open). She sometimes comes to bed naked, but mostly with panties (optional, depending on her mood) and a wife beater. All of which is like being naked... I don't get slapped for putting my hands underneath it all!


----------



## 1971 (Mar 7, 2013)

TCSRedhead said:


> What I wish for is to be like my grandparents. If their door was locked, it was 'private' time. I found their door locked at least once a week in to their 70's. At the time, I thought 'Ewww!' but now I'm thinking 'Go Gramma!!!'


Wow, I hope my door is locked at least a few times a week when I'm in my 70's and beyond !!!


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't think it matters what the wife wears to bed. It is more what they wear to sex. To me, going to bed means going to sleep. When I going to bed/sleep, leave me the hell alone and let me sleep.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

1971 said:


> Wow, I hope my door is locked at least a few times a week when I'm in my 70's and beyond !!!


If my door is locked in my 70's it is because I don't want anyone getting in and interrupting my sleep. I have no desire to have sex in my 70's. None.


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

gbrad said:


> I don't think it matters what the wife wears to bed. It is more what they wear to sex. To me, going to bed means going to sleep. When I going to bed/sleep, leave me the hell alone and let me sleep.


Totally agree on this. Wife wears old T-shirt and PJ bottoms every night. Doesn't matter. I can take them off her any time I want and the reverse is true. Doesn't stop anything.

We even joke about it. Got a few Barack T-shirts in each of the last few election cycles. We say that - due to Skinner behavior modification - I now think of the "Big O" every time I see her in one of those nightie shirts.

It's not what you wear folks. It's what you do once you get there. Plenty of visual stimulus to get me worked up even in flannels and "O" shirts.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

MarriedTex said:


> Totally agree on this. Wife wears old T-shirt and PJ bottoms every night. Doesn't matter. I can take them off her any time I want and the reverse is true. Doesn't stop anything.
> 
> We even joke about it. Got a few Barack T-shirts in each of the last few election cycles. We say that - due to Skinner behavior modification - I now think of the "Big O" every time I see her in one of those nightie shirts.
> 
> *It's not what you wear folks. It's what you do once you get there. *Plenty of visual stimulus to get me worked up even in flannels and "O" shirts.


Well that's true but personally wearing nothing or lingerie or even just my 5" heels makes *me *feel sexy and that is important to me and him.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

MarriedTex said:


> Totally agree on this. Wife wears old T-shirt and PJ bottoms every night. Doesn't matter. I can take them off her any time I want and the reverse is true. Doesn't stop anything.
> 
> We even joke about it. Got a few Barack T-shirts in each of the last few election cycles. We say that - due to Skinner behavior modification - I now think of the "Big O" every time I see her in one of those nightie shirts.
> 
> It's not what you wear folks. It's what you do once you get there. Plenty of visual stimulus to get me worked up even in flannels and "O" shirts.


When I said it doesn't matter what you wear to bed I meant because going to bed means going to sleep to me. when I am going to bed/sleep, I have no desire to have sex. It is too much work to do when you are attempting to go to sleep. 


And if my wife were to wear at *&^%$# t-shirt to bed (which she would never be caught dead in, I think I might throw up.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

My wife wears a wife beater t-shirt and panties to bed. Her feet get so cold at night, she usually puts them on me to warm them up....we both laugh every time she does this because they are like "ice trays". How her upper body can be so warm while her feet can be so cold is simply amazing. She is like fire and ice. 

We have a 12 year old son, so she is always too cautious to sleep in the nude....damn!


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

gbrad said:


> When I said it doesn't matter what you wear to bed I meant because going to bed means going to sleep to me. when I am going to bed/sleep, I have no desire to have sex. It is too much work to do when you are attempting to go to sleep.
> 
> 
> And if my wife were to wear at *&^%$# t-shirt to bed (which she would never be caught dead in, I think I might throw up.


I think my situation may be different than most. We both telecommute and typically slip our fun time into the afternoon when the kids are at school. Nighttime is usually for sleeping in the Tex household. Doesn't stop me from checking in on Barack every now and then, but this is something that really doesn't matter to me. Makes me a minority I guess.


----------



## new_step_mum (Apr 29, 2013)

Harford said:


> Just curious here. I think that sleeping next to my wife's naked body, or barely clothed body is very intimate. I doesn't necessarily have to lead to sex, in fact sometimes it's better if it doesn't. Lately it's a major deal for her to wear something to bed other than whatever she was wearing when it is time to go to sleep. And if I do actually get her to sleep nude, it's done with a "all right already! Here I'm naked now. Ya happy?" attitude.
> 
> So what do the ladies out there wear to bed? Am I being unreasonable?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i like lingerie but hubby likes me to have no clothes on. he has 2 sons living with us so i feel a bit scared of sleeping nude cos sometimes in the morning stepsons come in to ask things before school. after lovemaking i put my bra on so my top half is covered in the morning.


----------



## mikee (May 2, 2013)

before i was madder than hell at my wife, i loved when she slept in her panties, tight tank and ankle socks, love that look, lol, at some point in the night she would normally kick her socks off damn that was hot to me for some reason


----------

